# Can't open driver door



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

If I try to unlock the door using the key fob the door seems to unlock but you can not open the door. If i crawl in thru the passenger side I have to lock then unlock manually and then I can open the door.

What could be causing that?

Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It may seem like its opening cause you can hear the other door unlocking. The culprit is most probably the door actuator. 
Be warned: In order to get this fixed you will need the key codes for the BCM to be reprogrammed. Hope you have them.


----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

i can see the lock unlocking but it doesn't unlock all the way.

thanks for the help btw


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like the actuator. I'm having the same issue with mine except it won't go down to lock.


----------

